# Craftsman Jointer?



## Sprung (Sep 11, 2014)

I came across an add on our local Craigslist that was posted earlier this week for a 6" Craftsman Jointer for $125. All the ad says is this: "Craftsman 6" jointer / planer on stand. Excellent condition." I contacted the seller and one of the things I asked was if he had any pictures. He said he didn't but that "it is very close to new."

I'm planning to be in contact with the seller by phone later today, since he gave me his phone number. I'm hoping that since he doesn't have pictures that he might at least be able to find and share with me the model number so I can hopefully do a little research on the specific model. If it checks out as in good condition, I (rather surprisingly) have received my wife's permission/blessing to purchase it.

I've never used a jointer before. Never even seen one used either, except in videos. My next purchase was planned to be a new Dewalt DW735, but for several reasons that purchase has had to be put on the back burner for a couple/few more months. One of my next purchases after that would be a jointer, so I've been keeping my eye out for one available used at a good price. 

So, I've got some questions.

Are there any specific models of 6" Craftsman Jointers that you know of to be crap and to be avoided? And, if so, what are they? Or should I just avoid Craftsman Jointers altogether? 

What are some things I should be checking out/looking at/looking for?

Is $125 a good price for a used, supposedly in great condition, 6" Craftsman Jointer? It seems like it would be, but if not, please say so.
I've got quite a few furniture build projects coming up on the honey-do list. I promised my wife that I'd start tackling those projects after I got my planer. However, the jointer and the planer are complimentary tools to each other. And, if I could swing getting a jointer for this price, it would certainly pay for itself during those upcoming builds.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2014)

I am sure there are crummy C-jointer models and good ones. Get the model number-then you can find out. 125 is cheap if it is a serviceable machine. If it is on a stand- take it off to move-easier and less likely to damage. Avoid lifting on ends of machine-they are not made to support weight of machine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 11, 2014)

Once I (hopefully) find out the model number, I'll post it here and also head off to do my own research. It is on a stand that I would remove it from for moving it - wouldn't have a choice in that anyways, since I don't have a truck or a trailer - anything I buy has to be transported home in the back of a Ford Escape. Not lifting on the ends is a good reminder - because I probably would have done just that.

I'm hoping that this is a serviceable machine because I'd really like to add a jointer to my lineup of machines now instead of a year or more from now...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 11, 2014)

For the money as long as it's not rusted and has a good induction motor and is not a benchtop machine I say go for it. The 6" craftsmans are not bad, and can be tuned up pretty easy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 11, 2014)

I've not used my Craftsman 6" jointer much, but if you get it and don't have a manual, let me know to see if it's the same one...I'm pretty sure I have manual in my shop. May be online too, but if not, you have a possible backup. 
The only thing I recall about the setup was taking time to get the blades lined up true. Now I can't recall if it's 2 or 3...probably 2, and still took some time. 

As for the Dewalt planer, don't know where you've looked for one, but if you are set on it, you may want to consider a reconditioned, like thru cpo tools. 
http://www.cpopowertools.com/dewalt.../dewalt-reconditioned-planers,default,sc.html
http://www.cpopowertools.com/dewalt.../dewalt-reconditioned-planers,default,sc.html
I've bought several reconditioned tools from the various mfrs that have their stuff in there and have always been very satisfied. I bought a Makita 2012NB planer about 4 yrs ago for a little over $350. When it arrived, one of the outfield tables had a ding in it...superficial, otherwise looked like brandnew. I contacted them and they sent me out another reconditioned planer that was 100% fine, and they told me to "make my own arrangements to have the first one sent out to be disposed of" as they were turning it in as a claim on the shipper. Oh...I disposed of it, yep, sure did. 

Anyway, give it a look and check back periodicially if a tool you're after. The stock doesn't stay there all the time, but comes/goes on the recon stuff in waves. I also bought my pancake and contractor air compressors there, and a Rotozip.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 11, 2014)

Mike, Greg, Tim - thanks, all, for the input!

I just spoke with the gentleman selling it. He doesn't know the model number, but he says it's about 25 years old, when I asked him how old it was. So, his "very close to new" statement in his e-mail isn't exact. It was his dad's and then his. It sounds like it's not been used much and has been stored for a little while, but he did run a board across it and made sure it was still working.

I am going to check it out tomorrow late morning and we'll see what it is and what kind of condition it's really in. Since it sounds like it's been sitting I'm wondering if it'll possibly need a little elbow grease - or more - before being fully usable, so maybe he'd be willing to go down on price if that was the case. We'll see in the morning if it's worth picking up or not.

@TimR - thanks for the link to CPO. I'll check them out!


----------



## Tony (Sep 11, 2014)

I'll second the CPO recommendation. I've bought several things from them, great to work with and super prices. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 12, 2014)

Well, it followed me home! 1960's vintage 6" Craftsman Jointer on a stand his dad built. There was some rust - and the seller had cleaned off a good amount of surface rust - but I didn't see any pitting anywhere. Ran well. Bearings good. Nothing broken. In very good condition. Talking with the gentleman who was selling it, it sound slike it's never seen much use - kinda sounds like it's still running the original set of blades that may have never even been sharpened. Came with a set of never used knives, in addition to the set that was on there.

May not be the most high end of jointers, but nothing's broken and it works. Ran a board over it a few times. I'm happy with it for the $100 I paid him for it and it'll be nice to have a jointer. And since I have a small shop, it won't take up too much room.

Going to do a full cleanup of it sometime soon and rewire it with a new switch. Right now the switch is on the motor and you have to reach in back to flip it - not exactly safe. Will eventually also do a new stand for it - something mobile would be nice for my small shop space.

Wife and son rode down there with me (about 45 miles away) and enjoyed having them along for the ride and making a couple other stops along the way with them.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 12, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Well, it followed me home! 1960's vintage 6" Craftsman Jointer on a stand his dad built. There was some rust - and the seller had cleaned off a good amount of surface rust - but I didn't see any pitting anywhere. Ran well. Bearings good. Nothing broken. In very good condition. Talking with the gentleman who was selling it, it sound slike it's never seen much use - kinda sounds like it's still running the original set of blades that may have never even been sharpened. Came with a set of never used knives, in addition to the set that was on there.
> 
> May not be the most high end of jointers, but nothing's broken and it works. Ran a board over it a few times. I'm happy with it for the $100 I paid him for it and it'll be nice to have a jointer. And since I have a small shop, it won't take up too much room.
> 
> ...



Looks good, those vintage Craftsman tools were back when they built them to last. I'd also recommend a cover for the belt and exposed motor shaft, would suck to get anything below the belt caught in it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 12, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> I'd also recommend a cover for the belt and exposed motor shaft, would suck to get anything below the belt caught in it.



Thanks for the suggestion - I definitely agree! Am thinking that a new stand might be in order from the beginning, so I should build that in then. Soon enough my son will be spending time with me in the shop and while I keep all machines unplugged when not in use, the last thing I'd want is for him to get hurt by it, even if it's unplugged and sitting in the corner.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 12, 2014)

I agree cover the belt. You might want to get some oil or? on the gib screws holding the blades in. after 30 years they might need a little help getting out. Nice tool. You will like working with flat straight boards!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 12, 2014)

Looks familiar :)

Mine needs a bit of work though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 12, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> You might want to get some oil or? on the gib screws holding the blades in.



Good call. It's going to be a little bit, maybe a couple/few weeks, before I start getting it cleaned up, but it wouldn't be a bad idea to start spraying things like that with PB Blaster already, and give it some more shots of it whenever I'm in the shop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 12, 2014)

Once you get her all tuned up and dialed in it will serve you well in a small shop. Congrats! Price was good too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gimpy (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey Matt, I recently acquired a Craftsman jointer also, at a local auction. Its great! I normally buy sell trade woodworking machines but this one was kinda hard to let go, for a little while at least. I don't need two jointers.

I currently have it on Craigslist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 12, 2014)

Bluestingray said:


> Hey Matt, I recently acquired a Craftsman jointer also, at a local auction. Its great! I normally buy sell trade woodworking machines but this one was kinda hard to let go, for a little while at least. I don't need two jointers.
> 
> I currently have it on Craigslist.
> 
> View attachment 61669



Since picking mine up, I've been doing some more reading and they do seem to be nice machines. Unfortunately I haven't used mine, save for testing it out before buying it. I'm currently finishing up my workbench build, but doing a clean-up/light restore of the one I bought is one of my next projects. I'm looking forward to putting it to use in my shop soon enough! (And my wife is letting me buy a planer as a combined birthday and Christmas gift sometime soonish!)


----------

